# Last chance for the EXTREME PEPTIDE sale



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

*EXTREME PEPTIDE VALENTINES DAY EXTRAVAGANZA!!!

*FROM TODAY *2-14-11* THROUGH THE END OF THE MONTH *EXTREME PEPTIDE* WILL BE HAVING A BLOW OUT SALE ON ALL RESEARCH CHEMS AND SOME AMAZING DEALS ON PEPTIDES!

FOR THE REST OF THE MONTH ALL RESEARCH CHEMS ARE *BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!* WITH THE ALREADY LOW LOW PRICES THIS SPECIAL CANT BE BEAT! MOST CHEMS ARE EVERY DAY PRICED AT $19.99!
THIS INCLUDES TAMOXIFEN, CLOMIPHENE, EXEMESTANE, CLENBUTEROL, T3 AND MANY MANY MORE!

VISIT HTTP://WWW.EXTREMEPEPTIDE.COM NOW!

IN ADDITION THEY HAVE THE FOLLOWING SPECIALS GOING ON ON SOME OF THE HOTTEST PEPTIDES AROUND! ALL OF OUR PEPTIDES ARE A *GUARANTEED 98.6% + PURITY!*

IPAMORELIN - $13.99 AND BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!!!
GHRP-6 - $16.99 AND BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!!!
GHRP2 - $18.99 AND BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!!!
MELANOTAN 2 - $34.99 AND BUY ONE GET ONE FREE!!
HGH FRAGMENT 176-191 5MG ONLY $16.99!!
IGF-1 DES 1MG ONLY $49.99!!! *(MY FAVORITE!!)*

ALL ORDERS BEFORE 2PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET *SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING!*

THEYVE GOT THE HOTTEST DEALS AND THE BEST QUALITY PEPTIDES ON THE MARKET! BE SURE TO STOCK UP BECAUSE THIS SALE IS ONLY FOR A LIMITED TIME!

BE SURE TO VISIT THE SPONSOR FORUM AND SEE ALL OF OUR FEEDBACK! YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED! - Extreme Peptide - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ad 

-T


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

I only preach what works


----------



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

The last day is actually tomorrow, ends at midnight 

-T


----------

